# Natural Tick repellent spray or remedy?



## RosewoodfarmVA (Oct 5, 2005)

Anyone know of a recipe or product that repells ticks etc? We are constantly in the woods moving farm critters (goats), checking fencing, etc and I don't want ticks on us!

Thanks Jessica
www.trulythoughtprovoking.blogspot.com


----------



## LovPRQueen (Feb 11, 2008)

Great question.... I hope someone replies. I would like to make my own tick repellant too!

Judy


----------



## doc623 (Jun 7, 2004)

Diesel


----------



## Wis Bang (Feb 20, 2009)

I've been using 'repel' from the camping section @ wal-mart containing permytherin, an insecticide you spray on your clothing. It is the only thing I've found that really works & it kills them dead.

Sporting goods stores sell it as 'no stinking ticks'...

One guy on a hunting board recomended Ortho's total insect control as it has the same active ingredient at a higher concentration & diluting it 4 to 1 instead of the spray cans. The stuff lasts a good two weeks and is supposed to survive a washing!

I realize it is not 'natural' but as a lyme disease survivor, I can't take any chances. It seems that there are millions more thicks in the woods now. We never had any on us when I was growing up but now they are everywhere. Since I started using it I find dead ticks every time I get up from my turkey seat but never any living on, or attached, to me!


----------



## RosewoodfarmVA (Oct 5, 2005)

I did find a natural repellent on vitacost.com (search under ticks). I am going to try it out.  

I also used Burt's Bees insect repellent today (just spraying on boots) and that seemed to help. 

Jessica


----------



## Cande (Feb 5, 2008)

Jessica, how did the natural repellent work??


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

i use tea tree oil, but i think i need to use it liberally to get the full effect. i do think it helps.


----------



## OzarkHmsteaders (Jul 9, 2006)

I use avon's skin so soft oil
works great, smells nice too


----------



## FB.Ironworker (Feb 27, 2009)

found a bottle of jungle juice at REI and it works pretty good. but i'm searching for something more natural.


----------



## Tessynae (May 13, 2006)

I also have been searching for a natural tick repellant. I found this recipe. Not sure if it works yet though. I'll try it and let y'all know when the ticks start to come out again. 

It calls for 2 Tbsp Carrier oil (Jojoba or Sweet almond or Coconut although the coconut will harden when it cools) and 20 drops of essential oils. (lemongrass, eucalyptus, citronella, rose geranium, etc....)

Here is the link to where I found the recipe. 

http://www.primallyinspired.com/fav...memade-bug-repellent-oil-easy-essential-oils/


----------



## mrs whodunit (Feb 3, 2012)

As a child my mom always had us eat dried fruit that had sulfur during tick season. No ticks if we kept up on eating a few pieces of dried fruit a day.

Now with a family of my own I too use dried fruit containing sulfur. Still works well. Our kids have never been lunched on by a tick.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

In season, I make a mosquito/tick/noseeum etc.. repellant that really, really works!
All of the folks that have bought it love it and buy more and tout it to a lot of their friends.

I use my distiller to make liquid distillates, so no oils to stain clothes or make stuff stick to you.
It has nothing but herbs in it and no nasty citronella. (hate that smell)

Yarrow is the main repellant ingredient and Wow!
I wouldn't believe it if I hadn't seen it work with my own eyes.
No a mosquito or tick or anything else anywhere near me.. and it smells good too!

I will have it again in the spring..just in time for bug season. (unless the cold has killed every bug in the nation)


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

You can spray a set of outdoor clothing with permethrin. Spray until it's damp enough to change color and then let it hang outdoors until dry before wearing.

http://www.blackbearsportinggoods.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=ELLRPLHG94127&click=12


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

David made some "Wormwood Extract" that is extra strong. .... A little dab will do ya  Will be using it again this year!


----------

